# Tortoise ID



## matt41gb (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, a friend of mine is babysitting a tortoise. The family said they've had it for 15 years and don't know what it is. It's about 8" scl. I'm thinking it's a Texas Tortoise. 







-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2011)

The head looks like a Texas, however, the berlandieri has no nuchal scute. Maybe its a cross????? Oh Danny!


----------



## HLogic (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that one a flavo, Danny?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 28, 2011)

No not a _G.flavomarginatus_  

Yes all _Gopherus_ have a nuchal scute  

I agree Yvonne  It looks like a Desert/Texas hybrid to me also.

Danny


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll let her know. 

-Matt


----------



## HLogic (Jul 29, 2011)

Which Desert Tortoise? See: http://www.cnah.org/pdf_files/1784.pdf

Yep, just stirrin' the pot!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if I have this one exactly right  Can you post a plastron picture Matt? I'm thinking in a slightly different direction and I think you might be half right Art. 
That would be Sonoran desert 

Danny


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll see if she can email me a plastron shot. This is getting interesting. 

-Matt


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok Danny, here is a plastron shot and a picture of it when it was a hatchling. I hope you can tell me what it is, my friend is dying to know. 
















-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2011)

It has an extra dorsal scute, huh? I wondered why the carapace looked a little different in the first picture. Cute baby picture. Doesn't look like agassizii or berlandieri, but it has a big head like the Texas torts. It will be interesting to see what Danny has to say about this tortoise. Where did your friend get it?


----------



## matt41gb (Aug 7, 2011)

My friend is actually watching it for another family. I'll have to ask her where they got it. 

-Matt


----------

